# محرك الطائرة العمودية



## النجم الجديد مهندس (10 يناير 2010)

اريد ان اعرف ارخص نوع لمحك طائرة عمودية واشتريه من وين 
اريد ان اعرف كيفية صنع الطائرة العمودية 
ذات المقعد الواحد 
وكيفية صنعها 
دة مشروعى الجديد 
ارجوا المساعدة 
وسمحونى لجهلى بالموضوع


----------



## جاسر (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

أخي الفاضل ابدأ أولاً بدراسة مبادئ الطيران ثم ضع خطة لتنفيذ تجاربك

أنت الآن تسال عن المحرك وهذا خطوة مبكرة جداً

تحياتي


----------



## aliahmedlafi (13 يناير 2010)

والله يا ليت يا اخ جاسر لاني انا بعد مهتم في موضوع الطائرة العمودية ابي التفاصيل كاملة مع الصور اذا ممكن علشان اصنع وحدة وابي افهم كيفية صنع المروحة


----------



## سامح بور (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

احييك على محاولتك وكما قال المهندس جاسر قم بدراسة المبادى اولاااا وربنا يوفقق


----------



## elwrd1987 (16 يناير 2010)

مشكور على الفكرة الرائعة والمميزة


----------



## aliahmedlafi (18 يناير 2010)

ماني شايف اي اشتراك فكري او حتى لو اقتراح ومافي تشجيع معنوي ابدا


----------



## اكرم تويج (31 يناير 2010)

هل انت مقدم على صناعة طائره مروحيه؟ اتمنى ان تنجح في محاولتك لانه انا طالما حلمت بذلك


----------



## bao1955 (23 مايو 2013)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي الفاضل ابدأ أولاً بدراسة مبادئ الطيران ثم ضع خطة لتنفيذ تجاربك
> 
> ...


أخي الفاضل 
دراسة المبادئ ضرورية جدا . وبصراحة الاجوبة الموجودة قاصرة جدا بحق زميلنا السائل . يوجد مواقع يمكن ان يوصل له المعلومات المطلوبة


----------



## abomgoode (27 مايو 2013)

الله يوووووووووووووووووووووووووفقك


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

موفقك ان شاء الله


----------

